# BMX-Anfänger



## Sidorak (21. November 2009)

also title says naja ich bin anfängerinderbmx szene hab noch kein eigenes bin aba schonbei freunden und in ner halle gefahren von dort nen ausgeliehenes also naja ich hab nen schönes bmx gefunden und ich wollte nen paar erfahrene bmxer fragen also hier der link und wenns net so gut ist könnt ihr mir vllt was empfeken also jezz nun der link http://www.ks-cycling.com/Fahrraeder/BMX/KS-Cycling-20-BMX-Xcentric-547B--3.html


MFG Sidorak


----------



## HEIZER (21. November 2009)

Meine ( ehrliche) Meinung :

Mit so einem Teil wirst du nicht lange Spass haben 

Ein in der Qualität einigermaßen gescheites Anfänger-BMX liegt bei ca. 350  an 

Guck mal in den bekannten Shop´s nach, da ist garantiert was dabei 

http://www.parano-garage.de/

http://www.gs-bikeshop.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (21. November 2009)

Als erstes empfehle ich mal das hier! 
Und des weiteren hat der Heizer vollkommen richtig!


----------



## Sidorak (21. November 2009)

also erstmal dankehab noch mit 2 andere rausgesucht kann da einer nochmal drüberschauen? 

also auf http://www.gs-bikeshop.de/ 
*Home   -  Kompletträder/Bikes   -  20" BMX bis 500 EUR   -  Eastern Bikes NTS 500  (vorher Cobra) 2010*


und auf http://www.titus.de/item,850047,KHE...iantTreeNodeID=400832&SelectSmallestVariant=1


----------



## heup (21. November 2009)

du kannst acuh noch mal bei http://www.bikestation-bs.de gucken.
ich würde mir mal WeThePeople, Fit, etc. anschauen.


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2009)

etc? is red bull auch geeignet? und eine frage noch. haben die wethepeople auch ein 360grad oryg rotor system, dann kann ich doch den lenker drehen, oder?


----------



## Sidorak (22. November 2009)

danke an alle erstmal habn paar hübsche bikes gefunden


----------



## Vulgarius (22. November 2009)

So ich wollte nicht unbedingt noch ein Anfänger Thread aufmachen weil die ja schon nerven 
also ich fahr eigentlich dh aber nen bmx für die strasse oder dirts oder park würde mich schon mal reizen.
aber da ich es erstmal ausprobieren will aber denke schon das ich auch immer mal fahren werde, würd ich nicht soviel geld ausgeben wollen und daher wollte ich mir mal paar meinungen zu dem hier einholen . http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/United-Deluxe-BMX-2009::16882.html

mfg


----------



## alliance-bmx (23. November 2009)

ich finde fahrradberatungen ohne körpergröße des potentiellen opfers immer schlecht! also, wie groß seid ihr???


----------



## Vulgarius (24. November 2009)

achso sry bin 1,87 oder 1,88 fahre aber generell lieber nicht zu grosse rahmen zumindest im dh berreich aber ich denke das kann man nicht mit bmx vergleichen denn da sind ja alle rahmen recht klein


----------



## alliance-bmx (24. November 2009)

ok, also das ausgewählte united is ein vorjahresmodell! also wenn dann nimms nur günstiger! aber 2009 war united eh nicht so der preishammer! dann schon eher was neues wie z.B. das 2010 united supreme SU1 http://www.alliance-bmx.de/product_...=1030&osCsid=5b1076a66840e8ad9191bfaedd0cbdb6
das ist mit 20,6"TT das mindeste was du fahren solltest, also der wäre schon klein für dich! wenn es das budget zulässt ist das wethepeople Trust http://www.alliance-bmx.de/product_...d=931&osCsid=5b1076a66840e8ad9191bfaedd0cbdb6 sicherlich die beste variante!  schau halt nach einem rad einer bekannten BMX company mit 20,6" bis 21" Oberrohr! allerdings sind die 21" eher im gehobenen Preisbereich anzusiedeln! die absolute einsteigerschleuder bekommst du wenn überhaupt in 20,5"! viel erfolg bei der suche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. November 2009)

Das WTP Trust ist aber schon ein feines Rad. Hat n Freund hier jetzt das zweite Jahr und bis auf Griffe, Pedale und Reifen ist noch alles am laufen.


----------



## Vulgarius (24. November 2009)

ok vielen dank für die antwort also das supreme sieht echt nicht schlecht aus mal sehen ob ich das irgendwo mal probe fahren kann danke schon mal 
machs gut


----------



## Hertener (24. November 2009)

Aussehen ist nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache die Funktion ist gegeben...


----------



## Vulgarius (26. November 2009)

das ist klar aber mit sieht nicht schlecht aus ist auch die ausstatung gemeint 
du solltest mal meinen dhler sehen der sieht optisch kacke aus aber trozdem sieht er von der funktion ganz gut aus so meinte ich das 
wenn jetzt bei dem teil die geo mir liegt werd ich mir das dann auch holen zu weihnachten denke ich


----------



## feui (28. November 2009)

Hi
Ich will mir auch ein BMX kaufen. Fahre schon länger dirt bin 15 Jahre alt und nun will ich mir ein BMX kaufen. Ich bin ca 1.65 m groß! 
ich dachte an dass : http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...15_29_354/ad/froogle/language/de/currency/EUR

hat einer erfahrung mit dem rad ? oder kann mich beraten ?


----------



## Hertener (30. November 2009)

@Vulgarius:
Sorry, ich bin manchmal etwas schwer von Begriff!   

@feui:
Ist sicherlich ein gutes Rad mit dem man nicht viel falsch machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alliance-bmx (30. November 2009)

joo, das versus is nice! ist aber deutschlandweit ausverkauft! frühstmöglicher liefertermin ist ende nächster woche!


----------

